# cut the setback of MINI JACK PLATE FOR MINI BOATS #MMJ



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

can I cut to 2.5'' set-back instead of standard 4.5" setback on bob's mini jackplate? will it work?  then I want to paint it black because I have this....










and want to add this for 15hp motor...........










Thanks!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sure you can, drill some new holes and slide the angles closer together. Or buy some 2" channel and drill the required holes. Or call a fab shop and tell them what you want, shouldn't be more expensive than Bob's.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if you can dream it you can do it  cool looking noe you got there


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, or the less expensive route would be to go with no set back and just use a riser plate.


----------

